# Newby looking to buy tractor



## Kevinm (Jun 23, 2010)

Guys, I have cruised the web looking for advice on a new tractor and your forum seems about the best so here I go! 

I am a new boy to this game but have decided if I'm going to make a difference to my farm 110 acre I have to buy a good reliable tractor. I inherited a 6ft HD slasher and a 4 ft 3PL mounted blade. My farm has alot of hill country and I want to do a fair bit of pasture rejuvenation as well as general farm work. I'm in the Northern Rivers district of New South Wales, Australia

Have done the local dealer research and there appears to be a good array of reliable dealers. Also have some local references on a couple of them. My specification has been 50 - 60 HP, 4WD, 4 in 1 bucket, 2 hydraulic remotes and a canopy 

I have narrowed the offering down to:

Kioti Daedong DK55
Mahindra 6030
Case Maxxfarm 60
Lamborghini 55 S Cross

All are within a bulls roar of each other on price so that is not the issue. I know I will flush out some strong opinions but I would welcome any advice and which one I should buy & why. Look forward to your responses. Kevin


----------



## Mikefarm (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Kevin

Did you ever decide on a tractor? I have also been looking at the specs for a Maxxfarm 60 and a Kioti cab tractor.
(am also in NSW)

Mike


----------

